# Best cheapest 2560x1440 monitor?



## Hawkstream (Aug 6, 2015)

So everyone looking has probably already found this one which seems pretty good on the low end - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4JH1NB1871

Is there anything else in the same price range?  Maybe on Amazon?


Thanks


----------



## xvi (Aug 6, 2015)

That monitor you linked has been cheaper on Newegg in the past.






I haven't been in the monitor market for a while, but I think Korean monitors off eBay is still about as good as it gets for value.


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 6, 2015)

What about this one?  - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4JH2CA3490

Do you have a link or brand name for the Korean monitors off eBay?


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh like this - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WASABI-...-x-2-DVI-DP-/371225440901?hash=item566ec2b285


----------



## Jetster (Aug 6, 2015)

Your cheapest would be buying straight from Korea off e bay. No sure how good \ the warranty support is


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 6, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Your cheapest would be buying straight from Korea off e bay. No sure how good \ the warranty support is




Yup I just bout this  - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WASABI-...-x-2-DVI-DP-/371225440901?hash=item566ec2b285

I mean how can you not buy a monitor with a name like Wasabi Mango?!?!    I will post back once I get it with how it is in case anyone cares.

Cheers.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 6, 2015)

I purchased a 1440 monitor from that seller a long while ago, and I received a broken monitor. My experience was pretty terrible with that red-cap, and in the end I was out $300.

That said, I'm sure you will have a better experience, and the monitor itself looks pretty good. I now have an Achieva Shimian, and it's been amazing. Other than one stuck pixel, it's great.  Seeing that your monitor has additional inputs, it looks much better. 



Overall, the 2560.1440 is a fantastic resolution, and I'm looking forward to seeing what you think


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 6, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I purchased a 1440 monitor from that seller a long while ago, and I received a broken monitor. My experience was pretty terrible with that red-cap, and in the end I was out $300.
> 
> That said, I'm sure you will have a better experience, and the monitor itself looks pretty good. I now have an Achieva Shimian, and it's been amazing. Other than one stuck pixel, it's great.  Seeing that your monitor has additional inputs, it looks much better.
> 
> ...



Thanks and I have had good luck ordering from SK on Ebay before.  Plus I have actually been to Seoul, not sure why visiting the city it comes from makes me feel better but it does.  Seoul is awesome too!  I will let you know how it is.

Cheers.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 6, 2015)

One thing I find very impressive right from the start with that QNIX is the Overview pages starts out with exactly what it can and cannot do. Up to 5 dead pixels allowed. Use DVI-D only, recommended cards, etc. If you look at the Acer, ASUS, BenQ and other monitors, the Overview page is full of marketing fluff. I like the no-nonsense approach.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 6, 2015)

Bought Korean PLS QNIX screen earlier this year and literally the best upgrade I have done in years. It'll do 96hz-100hz too.


----------



## xvi (Aug 7, 2015)

Yep. Like that one. I've seen some sellers that offer dead pixel guarantees for monitors which might be worth it considering shipping to Korea if you have to return it.


----------



## SammyHayabuza (Aug 7, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QS0AKVK/?tag=tec06d-20  25 inches!


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 7, 2015)

Just a note on this one I bought - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WASABI-...-x-2-DVI-DP-/371225440901?hash=item566ec2b285

I paid $229, I noticed last night they raised it to $299, and right now as I type this is at $279....  So it looks like their prices are all over the place.  I would not pay more than $229.


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 10, 2015)

My Wasabi Mango has been delivered!!  I will see it when I get home from work, one thing I can say is the shipping for this place was VERY fast.  From Busan S. Korea to NYC in just 2 business days!! Amazing!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 11, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Bought Korean PLS QNIX screen earlier this year and literally the best upgrade I have done in years. It'll do 96hz-100hz too.




How's the input lag and motion blur on it, and what's the response? The one on Newegg linked to above says 8ms, but it says it has a Samsung panel, which of course is Korean, but high quality Korean. 

That said, this review shows that QNIX being rather slow in average response time, with a moderate amount of blur, and being on the high side input lag wise. Best said is no artifacts.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/qnix_qx2710.htm

To put things into perspective though, my Panasonic Alpha IPS  TV is also moderate on blur, but lower in response, while being higher on lag. They say the Q2710 is probably better suited to 60Hz, but it only looks bad really when comparing to high end gaming monitors.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 11, 2015)

Frag Maniac said:


> How's the input lag and motion blur on it, and what's the response? The one on Newegg linked to above says 8ms, but it says it has a Samsung panel, which of course is Korean, but high quality Korean.
> 
> That said, this review shows that QNIX being rather slow in average response time, with a moderate amount of blur, and being on the high side input lag wise. Best said is no artifacts.
> 
> ...



As long as you get the ones that only have the DVI-D port, the input lag should be very minimal. These versions of the korean monitors since don't have a chip to do any scaling.(This is the same for all Korean panels PLS or IPS) Its all done by dedicated GPU. So it only works if you have a dedicated GPU. No integrated graphics.

Im coming from a Dell U2412M, and its a much better monitor. 8ms response time is fine. Don't notice any blur or ghosting.

No skipped frames running at 96hz either.

This is the one I got specifically. AWesome price too. I paid like $349 for mine. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QNIX-QX2710...-PC-Monitor-/130933173797?hash=item1e7c39ae25


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 11, 2015)

Well the QX2710 is the one reviewed at TFT Central I linked to.

I can't help but think the whopping difference in price from the one linked to above at Newegg has to be more than scaling though. Maybe they use a lesser grade panel too.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 11, 2015)

What about IPS glow?

I picked up a Dell Ultrasharp U2515H a week ago and returned it after two days. I game at evenings and nights, and the IPS glow was incredibly present and annoying. I may even opt for a TN screen because of it, seems recent IPS screens all have this issue (more specifically the ones that have an LG Neoblade panel like this Dell).

I also noticed slightly more ghosting than on my current el-cheapo TN. So Im still very much on the fence with regards to IPS. Yes, colors. But response etc is still notably worse than TN and good TN panels (like the BenQ XL2430T) also have similar contrast and with 6+FRC very decent colors.

How does Samsung's PLS compare in this regard?


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 11, 2015)

So I got it and its great.  The monitor menus were in Korean (of course) and it defaulted to a weird windowed mode (PIP) where you can simulate 2 monitors on the same screen.  It took me 30 mins to first get the menus in English, and then disable that.  But now its great.  For gaming its just amazing, the difference of GTAV is so incredible its almost like seeing the game for the first time!!  Just mind blowingly good!

Text on the other hand is not so good.  At the native res text is way too small for me.  So I scaled it to 125% and then it looks kind of distorted.  So then I messed with the clear type settings in Win 10 and its OK i guess but I really don't like reading on it compared to 1080p.  I will probably get used to it but I would say its not very good at all for text.  Anyone have any suggestions for this?


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 11, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> So everyone looking has probably already found this one which seems pretty good on the low end - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4JH1NB1871
> 
> Is there anything else in the same price range?  Maybe on Amazon?
> 
> ...



I'm going with this one on Ebay. Same as the one you linked but with more input options such as DP which the Newegg one doesn't have.

Compare both and decide: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141481152682?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 64K (Aug 11, 2015)

Vayra86 said:


> What about IPS glow?
> 
> I picked up a Dell Ultrasharp U2515H a week ago and returned it after two days. I game at evenings and nights, and the IPS glow was incredibly present and annoying. I may even opt for a TN screen because of it, seems recent IPS screens all have this issue (more specifically the ones that have an LG Neoblade panel like this Dell).
> 
> ...



I have a ASUS 27 inch 1440p PLS PB278Q monitor and I am happy with it. I use my desktop solely for gaming and at the time it was between the ROG Swift with a nice TN panel and this one. Some TN panels are better than others. I chose this monitor mostly over price. I don't notice any ghosting and the glow isn't distracting, at least to me. I may not be as sensitive to the issues with IPS/PLS panels as some though.


----------



## blued (Aug 11, 2015)

Be absolutely sure you know what you are buying when it comes to Korean monitors. There are 2 Qnixs that share same model no, QX2710 Evolution II but are completely different. The one TFT Central reviewed is the multi-input, and uses a different inferior (VA) panel to the single input (DVI) which uses a Samsung PLS panel. The single input one is the one that can OC properly as it has no PCB and feeds the GPU signal directly to the panel which allows it to OC.

So...

good: QX2710 Evolution II single input (DVI): Samsung PLS panel, overlcocks.

not good: QX2710 Evolution II MultiDP True 10 (multi input): VA panel, does not OC properly (only to 85hz and skips frames).

Anyway... even the supposedly good single input Qnixs nowadays are not what they were a couple years ago. They have been using inferior parts and lesser grade panels (esp glossy versions) while the mattes have a higher incidence of using PWM dimming. If you bought a Qnix a year ago or more, you likely have a good unit. If you buy one now, its more of a lottery affair.

Re other 27" 1440p Korean units... avoid all that have multi-inputs. As they tend to use inferior PCBs and do not have proper brightness controls but rather adjust the white point to raise/lower brightness (instead of backlight dimming) and this crushes contrast when brightness is lowered.

example: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/wasabi_mango_qhd275_universal.htm (see contrast stability section).

Good 27" 1440p units trending nowadays:

Overclockable: Crossover 2795QHD

Non-overclockable but good otherwise: Crossover Sakwa


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 11, 2015)

blued said:


> Re other 27" 1440p Korean units... avoid all that have multi-inputs. As they tend to use inferior PCBs and do not have proper brightness controls but rather adjust the white point to raise/lower brightness (instead of backlight dimming) and this crushes contrast when brightness is lowered.
> 
> example: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/wasabi_mango_qhd275_universal.htm (see contrast stability section).
> 
> ...



So what does the brightness have to do with OCing to 85Hz or 120Hz?  And is it really worth OCing the Hz?  What is the main benefit?


----------



## Slizzo (Aug 11, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> So what does the brightness have to do with OCing to 85Hz or 120Hz?  And is it really worth OCing the Hz?  What is the main benefit?



Much smoother the higher the refresh rate on the monitor. Honestly, you'll even see the difference just moving the cursor around the screen on the desktop.


----------



## blued (Aug 11, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> So what does the brightness have to do with OCing to 85Hz or 120Hz?  And is it really worth OCing the Hz?  What is the main benefit?


Brightness has nothing to do with OC'ing. What I was referring was the poor implementation of the brightness controls on some multi-input Korean models which affects the contrast quite badly. OC'ing the refresh rate (HZ) brings better motion fluidity in fast paced gaming.


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 12, 2015)

example: [URL said:
			
		

> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/wasabi_mango_qhd275_universal.htm[/URL] (see contrast stability section).



Hi,

So I fine tuned my new monitor last night.  I did notice the brightness control is pretty bad, once you go to far up or down its terrible.  But mine seems perfect at 45% so I'm very happy with it.  That link is a review for the Wasabi Mango *QHD275* and mine is the Wasabi Mango *QHD277 *so maybe they improved that in the new model.  

Also I tried to OC my monitor with CRU and I think it worked.  My screen changed a few times and I think it looks sharper but how do you tell?  When I go to the properties of the display adapter it still show 60Hz.  Is this something that happens over the top of that setting or should I be seeing 90Hz there (I changed to 90Hz not 120Hz).


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 12, 2015)

You sure the monitor doesn't drop frames when OCing? Mine does go to 85Hz albeit it drops frame on UFO tests it is easily spotted.


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 12, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> You sure the monitor doesn't drop frames when OCing? Mine does go to 85Hz albeit it drops frame on UFO tests it is easily spotted.



How do I tell?  I'm not even sure the change took.  That is what I am looking for clarity on.  How do I test this to tell if it is indeed running at 90Hz?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 12, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> How do I tell?  I'm not even sure the change took.  That is what I am looking for clarity on.  How do I test this to tell if it is indeed running at 90Hz?



http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping

Take your phone or camera, set the speed and watch for cubes in line... if some are skipped you are screwed.


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 12, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping
> 
> Take your phone or camera, set the speed and watch for cubes in line... if some are skipped you are screwed.



Thanks for this.  So it will not change in the display adapter properties or game options?  It will still show as 60Hz even though its running higher?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 12, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> Thanks for this.  So it will not change in the display adapter properties or game options?  It will still show as 60Hz even though its running higher?



What will show? FPS? If you vsync then yes. Albeit the monitor mode remains the same just as you set in the OS settings using CRU.


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 12, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> What will show? FPS? If you vsync then yes. Albeit the monitor mode remains the same just as you set in the OS settings using CRU.







This is my work PC but this is what I'm talking about.  If I use CRU will it show 90Hz here after the change or not?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 12, 2015)

No point buying any korean monitor with more than one input if you're looking for low input latency. I snagged an x-star with only DVI (they're highly rated too).


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 12, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> View attachment 67302
> 
> This is my work PC but this is what I'm talking about.  If I use CRU will it show 90Hz here after the change or not?



yes it will show there as a custom resolution.


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 12, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> yes it will show there as a custom resolution.


Hmmm then I don't think the change took.  Thats odd because CRU didn't give me any errors or anything.  I will have to test more when I am home tonight.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 12, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> Hmmm then I don't think the change took.  Thats odd because CRU didn't give me any errors or anything.  I will have to test more when I am home tonight.



did you add and then run the bat files? just search for a proper usage guide.


----------



## Slizzo (Aug 12, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> View attachment 67302
> 
> This is my work PC but this is what I'm talking about.  If I use CRU will it show 90Hz here after the change or not?



You need to uncheck the "hide modes that this monitor can't display" option there.


----------



## Hawkstream (Aug 12, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> did you add and then run the bat files? just search for a proper usage guide.


Yea I ran the restart64.


----------

